# temp probe in chicken



## mudduck (May 22, 2011)

best place to put the temp probe in a whole chicken

thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

Under the wing, unless it's a rectal thermometer.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm sorry Mudduck---I couldn't help myself.

I'll let somebody who knows a lot more about chicken than I do, give you the real answer.

Bear


----------



## mudduck (May 22, 2011)

only the bear lol

hello bear ben awhile


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2011)

In the thick part of the breast take to 165, in the thick part of the thigh take to 175.


----------



## venture (May 22, 2011)

Al hit it.  I like to check both the breast and thigh with my instant read to verify my remote probe reading.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alaskanbear (May 22, 2011)

A man can never go wrong by checking the 'breasts' and the inner 'thigh' for an accurate account of how hot and juicy the , um, what the hell we talking about again???  OH YEAH, the whole, um, here we go again, oh , ok the whole chicken.


----------



## africanmeat (May 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Under the wing, unless it's a rectal thermometer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are killing me


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> A man can never go wrong by checking the 'breasts' and the inner 'thigh' for an accurate account of how hot and juicy the , um, what the hell we talking about again???  OH YEAH, the whole, um, here we go again, oh , ok the whole chicken.


----------

